# Strange thoughts with Derealization..



## Freesolo (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi, i have been having feelings of derealization now for around a year nearly always in social situations but recently when i feel like this i get very odd thoughts which in turn tend to make me feel more anxious. 
For example i was out shopping with 3 friends around a month ago and i started to feel some anxiety which made me start to get all these derealiztion feelings like being in a dream and feeling like im totally out of touch with reality, i also commonly get this feeling with hearing people talking in busy places where it sounds like i have dived under water in a busy swimming pool and all voices are muffled and make no sense. But at the same time i had what i can only describe as paranoid thoughts going through my head telling me that my friend's were not really there like they dont actually exist! and i have been wandering around on my own for the last half hour talking to myself in some weird daze! As soon as i got outside and calmed myself down i felt better but i have been having these thoughts more often now whenever i socialise and they worry me if im honest.

Are these thoughts a common thing with derealization?

I hope this make's sense to someone, thankyou fo reading


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 22, 2009)

Freesolo said:


> Hi, i have been having feelings of derealization now for around a year nearly always in social situations but recently when i feel like this i get very odd thoughts which in turn tend to make me feel more anxious.
> For example i was out shopping with 3 friends around a month ago and i started to feel some anxiety which made me start to get all these derealiztion feelings like being in a dream and feeling like im totally out of touch with reality, i also commonly get this feeling with hearing people talking in busy places where it sounds like i have dived under water in a busy swimming pool and all voices are muffled and make no sense. But at the same time i had what i can only describe as paranoid thoughts going through my head telling me that my friend's were not really there like they dont actually exist! and i have been wandering around on my own for the last half hour talking to myself in some weird daze! As soon as i got outside and calmed myself down i felt better but i have been having these thoughts more often now whenever i socialise and they worry me if im honest.
> 
> Are these thoughts a common thing with derealization?
> ...


----------



## ChrisPA (Dec 22, 2009)

These thoughts are definitely common. For instance last night I was out at the bar with my friends, and on the ride there I just felt like all my surroundings were hazy and everything felt so overwhelming for a little bit. Once I had a drink and more importantly got into some discussion with my friends it dissipated greatly, but anytime I would take a moment to think to myself the paranoid thoughts would immediately happen again. For me it's become such a habit that as soon as I'm feeling good, happy, or excited I get this overpowering thought in my head basically saying "you can't feel this good!, you have to be worried right now!" That's what makes this thing so challenging is that once it becomes a routine or habit, just like any other it is very challenging to get out of. Like right now I'm thinking about it and typing about it, but in 5 minutes from now I won't think about it, but within the next 5 minutes I will again. Frustrating to say the least. The way to cope with it and alleviate which has worked for me in the past is to not associate the thoughts or feelings with something disastrous. If you are able to get good at this the thoughts will lose a great deal of their importance. I am still working on it each day. I have my highs and lows. I did manage to go almost 3 months without these thoughts and feelings, but unfortunately I had a panic attack one day, and I kinda reverted back to my old ways on and off. I have my good days, and ones that aren't so good. But the fact that I have gone long periods of time without significant worry proves to me that's impossible to come out of it completely. It just takes alot of dedication and patience. Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Freesolo said:


> Hi, i have been having feelings of derealization now for around a year nearly always in social situations but recently when i feel like this i get very odd thoughts which in turn tend to make me feel more anxious.
> For example i was out shopping with 3 friends around a month ago and i started to feel some anxiety which made me start to get all these derealiztion feelings like being in a dream and feeling like im totally out of touch with reality, i also commonly get this feeling with hearing people talking in busy places where it sounds like i have dived under water in a busy swimming pool and all voices are muffled and make no sense. But at the same time i had what i can only describe as paranoid thoughts going through my head telling me that my friend's were not really there like they dont actually exist! and i have been wandering around on my own for the last half hour talking to myself in some weird daze! As soon as i got outside and calmed myself down i felt better but i have been having these thoughts more often now whenever i socialise and they worry me if im honest.
> 
> Are these thoughts a common thing with derealization?
> ...


Yes,those kind of thoughts are very common with derealization.When it happens,remember that it's just your mind playing tricks.Whenever it happens,change these weird thoughts to something else.We tend to give them life,which means that we focus too much on them,don't let that happen.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

ChrisPA said:


> For me it's become such a habit that as soon as I'm feeling good, happy, or excited I get this overpowering thought in my head basically saying "you can't feel this good!, you have to be worried right now!"


It 's odd admiting to being a bit frightened of happiness. But it really is scary stuff, especially when you know how swiftly that feeling can be replaced. And just as soon as you think this it has already happened. Worry is a bastard. Even when you know the trick is not to think about it sometimes it 's impossible not to.

I keep on thinking it 's all just a dream: I think to myself that one day I'll wake up and I am still in the country I grew up in (not that it's a bad place, but I haven't lived there in nearly 10 years). Just for a moment I suspect that I am in some sort of coma, completely vegetablized for the past decade and none of this is real. None of these experiences are mine.

Not my favourite thought but a recurring theme nonetheless.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

pancake said:


> Just for a moment I suspect that I am in some sort of coma, completely vegetablized for the past decade and none of this is real. None of these experiences are mine.
> 
> Not my favourite thought but a recurring theme nonetheless.


I have to admit that sometimes i feel that too.


----------



## Freesolo (Jan 29, 2010)

ChrisPA said:


> These thoughts are definitely common. For instance last night I was out at the bar with my friends, and on the ride there I just felt like all my surroundings were hazy and everything felt so overwhelming for a little bit. Once I had a drink and more importantly got into some discussion with my friends it dissipated greatly, but anytime I would take a moment to think to myself the paranoid thoughts would immediately happen again. For me it's become such a habit that as soon as I'm feeling good, happy, or excited I get this overpowering thought in my head basically saying "you can't feel this good!, you have to be worried right now!" That's what makes this thing so challenging is that once it becomes a routine or habit, just like any other it is very challenging to get out of. Like right now I'm thinking about it and typing about it, but in 5 minutes from now I won't think about it, but within the next 5 minutes I will again. Frustrating to say the least. The way to cope with it and alleviate which has worked for me in the past is to not associate the thoughts or feelings with something disastrous. If you are able to get good at this the thoughts will lose a great deal of their importance. I am still working on it each day. I have my highs and lows. I did manage to go almost 3 months without these thoughts and feelings, but unfortunately I had a panic attack one day, and I kinda reverted back to my old ways on and off. I have my good days, and ones that aren't so good. But the fact that I have gone long periods of time without significant worry proves to me that's impossible to come out of it completely. It just takes alot of dedication and patience. Hope this helps somewhat.


Thanks for a great post, i can relate to everything you said especially in relation to negative thoughs when things are going well. I sometimes feel like theres two parts of me fighting each other one that just wants to be happy and at ease with myself and the other negative part which is always picking away wanting to pull me down, the mind is very cunning


----------



## jennyleis (Mar 19, 2010)

I am more prefer on a basic derealization process. I should ask some experts before doing it on my own.SEO Services


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Mario said:


> I have to admit that sometimes i feel that too.


This is one of the scarier but more frequent thoughts that haunts me day in, day out. It really isn't a pleasant experience when you're doubting your own existence to the point where you're literally dismissing the sheer fabric of everything you've ever known, loved, and lived for. As you can probably tell, I'm having one of these days today. Nothing is real, and nothing ever has been. I am in a state of unconciousness somewhere far away, and this is all make believe with no reason, no feeling and no ambition. At least that is what my head is believing on this most miserable of Friday afternoons.

Sorry if I've brought anyone down







Its just not a good day at all today.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Knock on wood; I have never had the feeling things aren't real! Sometimes the thought want to enter my mind, but I always push it right out. I just firmly believe this is an illness and this is my life. I'm never paranoid either. It's like I just can't get paranoid! I'm really self-absorbed. I think if I managed to be paranoid, I'd be less dp'd.
I don't think I have strange thoughts, or I just have always considered them normal.
I used to think about spirits, and death and ghosts or whatever ALOT when I was more dp'd than now, but then I sort of "woke up" and just told myself I really didn't want to think about surreal, scary things that really don't have any place in my life.
Sorry. Don't know why I'm posting this. I just think 1) It's a choice, you have to tell yourself to shut up and 2) Anxiety changes what you think about, and it's not dangerous, it's just nature.


----------

